# The Official Round Two Of SS.ORG Shirts Thread



## Chris (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, THIS time I really mean it.  The votes are up for the colors and I'll start taking orders next week. 

*Color Vote #1 is here*

*ONLY VOTE IF YOU ABSOLUTELY, POSITIVELY INTEND TO GET ONE.* I'm using this for pricing, and the price per shirt depends entirely on how many I order. 

Plan on them being _about_ $28 shipped US, $30 overseas. I realize it's a lot for a shirt, but these shirts are great and hold up well. The shirts themselves are around $25, and it ends up being about a buck or so per shipping envelope and another $3-5 to ship them. I'm not making a dime off of them, it's just what they cost, and I know it's quite a bit. I'll have the exact price per shirt as soon as this poll is done, and just like last time will post up the price of the shipping boxes and actual shipping charge. (Basically, I'm not looking to make a dime off of anyone).

Again..



> *ONLY VOTE IF YOU ABSOLUTELY, POSITIVELY INTEND TO GET ONE.*





Keep in mind that I am super-slack when it comes to doing these, so the next batch probably won't be for another year or so. I can't imagine anyone wanting more than five of them, but if you do *post before you vote* and I'll add additional poll options.

*Notes and updates:*

* Bezelbloke and (shit, I forget your name, but I'll check) the winner of the raffle contest, I'll PM you (or you can post up here) - I haven't forgotten you and your shirts are still free.

* Congrats to Drew, who has pre-volunteered (though he doesn't know it) to help me box up and address them all when they come in. You're the big winner!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent! I'm definitely in for two


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in for at least one...


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2007)

in for one. maybe more if i can score another job


----------



## Drew (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris said:


> * Congrats to Drew, who has pre-volunteered (though he doesn't know it) to help me box up and address them all when they come in. You're the big winner!



Aww... 

I'm in for one, possibly a second depending on the eventual colors, etc. I;m voting for one for now.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd love to get one, too!


----------



## Berger (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in for one


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2007)

Gotta have a backup.


----------



## AVH (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in for one, maybe two.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll wait to see what the final colors are first.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I'll wait to see what the final colors are first.



You've been a mod for 3 years. Buy a fucking shirt ya cheap prick.


----------



## Scott (Feb 27, 2007)

I know that if _I_ was a mod, i'd buy one...


----------



## Donnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Chris said:


> You've been a mod for 3 years. Buy a fucking shirt ya cheap prick.


I've been a mod for 3 years... *give* me a shirt ya cheap prick.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 27, 2007)

I've already got a ss.org shirt, but if there's a picture of some chick with huge boobs on it, i'll buy 4. 

Actually, i'd probably buy one, but like donnie, i wanna see whats up with the colors/logo/etc


----------



## Jarrett (Feb 27, 2007)

I am up for 1


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Shoot...hook a brudda up! I've been dying for a shirt since I joined. I'll take 2, I'm cool like that.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 27, 2007)

Two please.


----------



## lailer75 (Feb 27, 2007)

jesus 25 bucks and your not making any money??? you need to go somewhere different, try me i`ll do em` for 6.50-7 bucks a shirt!!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I've been a mod for 3 years... *give* me a shirt ya cheap prick.



Fuck that, I give you the righteous blue name and leet mod privelages!


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

lailer75 said:


> jesus 25 bucks and your not making any money??? you need to go somewhere different, try me i`ll do em` for 6.50-7 bucks a shirt!!!



I don't want my site represented by a bunch of cheap shirts that will fade and wrinkle after 2 runs through the dryer. It's why I'm not using Cafepress.

I've said it before, I'll say it again. I've washed my ss.org shirt about 50 times, and it looks exactly as good as it does when I bought it. $25 is a lot, and if people don't want in it's understandable, but I'm going with what I know is a quality company and a quality product rather than gambling that $10 shirts won't be crap.


----------



## lailer75 (Feb 27, 2007)

won`t be crap dude!!! were a small company and take pride in our work but i understand where your coming from i personally have shirts from6-7 years ago washed 100`s of times and 9 time otta 10 the shirt falls apart before my print does.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

Shoot me a PM and let me know what's up. You're local to me, sort of.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm in for two, I've been waiting for this


----------



## le_ackt (Mar 2, 2007)

for two , man !! BLACK with white/silver logo


----------



## Ryan (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll buy one 

Which t-shirt brand is it btw? I know that Anvils and Gildans are cut nicely. Fruit of the Looms are cut weird, they're overly tall and skinny.

edit: nm, i just read Hanes Beefy T's. They fit oddly too. But im still in for one.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 2, 2007)

in for one . no problem

are they one size fit's all ...if not make mine a large .


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I'll buy one
> 
> Which t-shirt brand is it btw? I know that Anvils and Gildans are cut nicely. Fruit of the Looms are cut weird, they're overly tall and skinny.
> 
> edit: nm, i just read Hanes Beefy T's. They fit oddly too. But im still in for one.



Maybe you're just oddly shaped? I've never had a weird fitting Hanes shirt. I do agree about Fruit of the Loom though.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 2, 2007)

^ ?


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

Hanes FTW.


----------



## dpm (Mar 2, 2007)

fuck it, I'll actually take one this time


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in for one. I really regret not getting one from the last batch, so I'll be damned if I'm missing out this time!


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

Vote closed, pricing will be based on an order of 50.


----------

